# Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## compo (24 Nov 2013)

About two years or so ago I obtained some 8 kilos of Lucozade sports drink powder and began to use it on my rides. I have to admit it was good and certainly helped me along the road About 18 months ago I was diagnosed with Irritable Bowel. Things got quite bad and the only way I could go for a decent ride or walk was to dose up on Immodium. The IBS medicine helped but I still liked to know where the toilets were. During the past few weeks I haven't been too sharp and haven't been exercising or riding very much so I haven't been using the Lucozade. The IBS is dramatically improved. I haven't had to take any medication for a couple of weeks now and haven't been taken short when out. I am putting 2 and 2 together, and although it is too soon to be confident, I wonder if the Lucozade is causing, or at least making worse, the IBS. I am also aware that IBS can come and then clear up, and can then come back again in a natural cycle. I don't think there is much point going back to the doctor so I am going to leave off the Lucozade for another couple of months and just see what happens.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Nov 2013)

One of the anomalies of IBS / Crohns and their ilk is that there are some foodstuffs that can cause diarrhoea episodes. They will only be found by trial and error


----------



## B164D (24 Nov 2013)

I'm no expert and have no medical qualifications but would suspect the amount of sugar present in Lucozade could contribute to some of your symptoms.


----------



## terry_gardener (24 Nov 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> One of the anomalies of IBS / Crohns and their ilk is that there are some foodstuffs that can cause diarrhoea episodes. They will only be found by trial and error


even though what he said is true that foods can trigger a flare of the symptoms and it is trail and error to find what works for you, but please don't confuse IBS with IBD (crohns or ulcerative colitis) as they are seperate conditions. 

locozade could be trigger for the IBS try stop taking it and see if it improves, also one of the main triggers for IBS is stress. 

the main thing is to start slow and increase slowly also listen to your body. hope you feel better soon. 

PS as a sufferer of Ulcerative colitis it is really hard to keep restarting from scratch with cycling.


----------



## The Brewer (24 Nov 2013)

Go with what ever you thinks work for you. I keep guessing about what works for me, but sometimes I feel I can eat something this week and not next week...
I'm going through a bad bout at the moment and I feel its more stress this time more than food related..hmmfff :-/
Its a horrible problem, that can sometimes be alleviated by a long ride or hindered...
Good luck :-)


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Nov 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> even though what he said is true that foods can trigger a flare of the symptoms and it is trail and error to find what works for you, but please don't confuse IBS with IBD (crohns or ulcerative colitis) as they are seperate conditions.
> 
> locozade could be trigger for the IBS try stop taking it and see if it improves, also one of the main triggers for IBS is stress.
> 
> ...




The reason that I used the terms "IBS / Crohns and their ilk" is that although they are separate diseases, they have some features in common.

Frequency, urgency and triggering by some food stuffs are common ground.


----------



## DRHysted (24 Nov 2013)

If leaving out the lucozade works for you then I'd say go for it. 
I have a problem with fresh fruit and most veg. So haveing an unhealthy diet (working it off on the bike) has caused me the most comfort. 
I'm also cursed with lactose intolerance, which is a bummer.


----------



## Globalti (25 Nov 2013)

My cycling buddy is a gastroenterologist and he tells me that as they age, some people become less and less able to process certain foods such as carbohydrates and some sugars such as lactose.

Must ask him why, since I got diarrhoea briefly in Africa two weeks ago, I've been doubled up with stomach cramps and farting like a horse for a couple of hours after eating carbs and apples.


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Nov 2013)

As a former sufferer of Crohns I had to be careful what I ate. I used to find cucumber would double me up in agony within a couple of hours. The rule is, there is no rule. Stick with what works for you. If that happens to be abstaining from Lucozade then congratulations on finding one of the causes for you. Many people aren't that lucky.


----------



## Berties (25 Nov 2013)

i was in my mid twenties i suffered from ulcerative colitis lasted about 2 years ,i had to watch my hydration more,i was doing long endurance runs and never stopped me,i also took more vitamins as i was not able to obtain them from food,due to the lining of my colon being so inflamed,i took to a un refined diet and it all went as soon as it came ,but when it came i would pass mucus and couldn't stop,not nice but touch wood I've seen the last of it


----------



## Hont (26 Nov 2013)

Stress is a major trigger of IBS but diet can help considerably.

I had IBS a long time ago and found that the single best thing for me was increasing dietary fibre. There are plenty of ways to increase the fibre in your diet but it is surprising how much the body really needs so you can supplement with something like Fibogel (which is just a natural fibre drink) until your body settles down into a more regular state. I think if you are getting enough fibre then your body can cope with other IBS triggers like coffee, or a sports drink (does it have caffeine in it?) much better.


----------



## Rouge79 (28 Dec 2013)

IBS is a major PITA.

Ive been a chronic sufferer for over 15 years and even though i can control it, it only take a little change in my routine etc to bugger me up again.

I can't even eat anything thoughout the day without it flaring up so have to starve from breakfast until i get home and then can only eat a very little amount.

Eating while on the bike is a LAST resort. I have to rely on energy drink and gels.


----------



## albion (28 Dec 2013)

I imagine much of it is down to gut bacteria.
The trend of experimenting with stool transplants going on shows that the cultures in our stomach take time to develop.

And obviously, on the whole it is an unbalanced diets that cause the problems.
Without the mix of a good varied diet, you simply lose bacterial balance.


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2013)

Have you tried Aloe Vera. I started drinking the stuff (2fl oz a day and its not sold on its taste) in 1996 to help with my eczema. It really has helped and I still drink it to this day, same brand too. One of the 'side effects' if you like, was my IBS was vastly improved and is now a distant memory. When I was chatting with my GP, back then, he said that there was a double blind study with Aloe Going on with Dr Peter Atherton. He also did a much lauded study into the effects of Aloe on Ulcerative Colitis.
Might that be worth a try? Takes 4 - 6 weeks to see proper results, its not an 'instant cure' that everyone seems to want these days.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Dec 2013)

There's increasing scientific evidence of carbohydrate intolerance (notably sugar) amongst IBS sufferers.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Dec 2013)

I think you've maybe described the issue  Try another brand perhaps..


----------



## albion (28 Dec 2013)

Saluki said:


> Have you tried Aloe Vera. I started drinking the stuff (2fl oz a day and its not sold on its taste)...Takes 4 - 6 weeks to see proper results, its not an 'instant cure' that everyone seems to want these days.


It got banned as a laxative in the states.

Its pleasing to know that despite 1 gram per day possibly fatal you live to tell the tale.


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2013)

albion said:


> It got banned as a laxative in the states.
> 
> Its pleasing to know that despite 1 gram per day possibly fatal you live to tell the tale.


Really?
Forever Living sells an awful lot of Aloe, in the USA as well as all over the world. Its very beneficial to health unless on certain meds such as warfarin and similar meds. Can you PM me with your source please?


----------



## albion (28 Dec 2013)

Its just banned as a medicine. 
http://www.rxlist.com/aloe-page2/supplements.htm

"Taking aloe latex 1 gram per day for several days can be fatal.
Taking aloe by mouth might not be safe for children."

I think it removes body salts.


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2013)

albion said:


> Its just banned as a medicine.
> http://www.rxlist.com/aloe-page2/supplements.htm
> 
> "Taking aloe latex 1 gram per day for several days can be fatal.
> ...


That would be Aloe Latex then, not inner leaf Aloe. Have a look at the link below regarding a randomised double-blind trial
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/546327_1

or even
http://www.positivehealth.com/article/aloe-vera/aloe-vera-myth-or-medicine
which is written by Dr Peter Atherton who I know personally.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2013)

Saluki said:


> That would be Aloe Latex then, not inner leaf Aloe. Have a look at the link below regarding a randomised double-blind trial
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/546327_1


You have to log in to your account to read the Medscape article.


----------



## albion (28 Dec 2013)

Just shows that anyone doing DIY herbal cultivation needs good specialist knowledge.

Latex obviously is the milky sappy stuff.


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You have to log in to your account to read the Medscape article.


Really, I have no account and I read it. How odd that it wouldn't let you read it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2013)

Saluki said:


> Really, I have no account and I read it. How odd that it wouldn't let you read it.


I just tried again, and with a different browser, and I got a login prompt both times. Perhaps a cookie has been left on your computer from an earlier login?


----------



## albion (29 Dec 2013)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/546327

If that does not work, Google the link.


----------



## Saluki (29 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I just tried again, and with a different browser, and I got a login prompt both times. Perhaps a cookie has been left on your computer from an earlier login?


I googled the link, I didn't get a log in screen. Hey ho, such is life. The Doc Peter one should be ok though.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2013)

Saluki said:


> I googled the link, I didn't get a log in screen. Hey ho, such is life. The Doc Peter one should be ok though.


I get the login prompt on that one too! 

No big deal ... I have a Medscape account with my login details saved on my laptop. I will read the article on that device next time I use it.


----------



## lesley_x (3 Jan 2014)

I feel your pain as I have inflammatory bowel disease. 

I pretty much have to start from scratch as terry_gardener says all the time. For me exercise induces reflux/nausea and abdo pain that makes it difficult to continue. It really sucks. I haven't been caught short on the bike yet, thankfully. Although it does really worry me.


----------



## e-rider (3 Jan 2014)

Hont said:


> Stress is a major trigger of IBS but diet can help considerably.
> 
> I had IBS a long time ago and found that the single best thing for me was increasing dietary fibre. There are plenty of ways to increase the fibre in your diet but it is surprising how much the body really needs so you can supplement with something like Fibogel (which is just a natural fibre drink) until your body settles down into a more regular state. I think if you are getting enough fibre then your body can cope with other IBS triggers like coffee, or a sports drink (does it have caffeine in it?) much better.


most doctors now suggest reducing dietary fibre if you suffer from IBS.
I've been a sufferer for 30 years 
I did discover at one point that I had Bile Acid Maladsorption (BAM) which is often confused with IBS as most GPs have never even heard of it. This got me really excited for a while, however, after receiving treatment for BAM the specialist concluded that I probably had IBS and BAM and I'm still suffering!!!


----------



## compo (3 Jan 2014)

I am not going to be drawn into an argument, I am not a doctor. However I saw my doctor on Tuesday and he has taken me off Fibogel. I was on the Fybogel Mebeverine with granules. He has put me on Mebeverine tablets and no fibre. This would seem to bear out @e-rider's comment above. Wether that is down to cost cutting as much as therapeutic reasons I will never know. Things are still going much better for me since I stopped using Lucozade sports drink powders when cycling. I find Robinson's Barley Water works well.


----------



## e-rider (3 Jan 2014)

compo said:


> I am not going to be drawn into an argument, I am not a doctor. However I saw my doctor on Tuesday and he has taken me off Fibogel. I was on the Fybogel Mebeverine with granules. He has put me on Mebeverine tablets and no fibre. This would seem to bear out @e-rider's comment above. Wether that is down to cost cutting as much as therapeutic reasons I will never know. Things are still going much better for me since I stopped using Lucozade sports drink powders when cycling. I find Robinson's Barley Water works well.


I tried Mebeverine a while back and it did nothing at all for my symptoms.
If you are suffering from IBS I'd cut out all 'energy' drinks, and all squash type drinks too. NUUN is the only sports drink that I can tolerate so perhaps give that a go as it's very easy on the stomach - sorbitol is the only sweetener in it.


----------



## K9 Block (8 Jan 2014)

I was diagnosed with IBS last year after a VERY stressful time at work. It's better controlled now and I do have medication for when it gets bad. Stress is my trigger.


----------



## LSAF2011 (9 Jan 2014)

Sometimes suffer with IBS, can be terrible, I recently found that taking either Aloa Juice or the tablet form helps.

5 months now and touch wood, no flare ups at the mo


----------

